# Targets that will last a long long long time.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I picked up a throw away tire from the tire store and cut the side wall out and made these two targets. I got tired of replacing cans. I have one concave and one convex to see if there was any difference in the shot rebounding. I don't think there is any difference. They both spin real well. I don't think I will have to replace these real soon and there is a loud smack when you hit them.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice Roger!

I've been looking around for some old conveyor belt to do the same with.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought about conveyor belt to begin with but old give away tires are a lot easier to come by.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Luckily I live in the coal capital of Australia, the stuff is EVERYWHERE!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

old slippers (flip flops, thongs) are good targets too. the next time i go to a party, i'll stock up for everyone. (nobody wears their shoes in the house here)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is great! Last forever!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent material for the job ... and good recycling!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm about to replace my motorcycle tire, now I know what to do with it!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

After shooting at the tire targets for awhile I saw that the big black blob was a little large to concintrate on so I drilled a couple of 1/4 inch holes in the center of the targets. I used a shot piece of 3/16 braided nylon rope and left a third of an inch on the surface. I rubbed it a little to unravel it and left the rest sticking out the back. I would think this would last for some time but if it starts to break down all you would have to do is pull a little more rope thru. It is a much better target to shoot at.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shooting at small marks greatly improves accuracy! Good suggestion.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I use fire hose cut to different shapes and size.
I hang them with paracord. When hit they make a loud slapping noise and spin around. They should last forever.


----------

